

37signals is to Rails as X to Django - toppy

Find X.
======
kasunh
What about Lawrence Journal world site because it was with site that Django
was born

~~~
toppy
ljworld.com, lawrence.com - very nice but I thing this are not Django killer
apps. Do we still wait for one?

------
catch404
<http://www.lawrence.com/>

------
flashingpumpkin
Pwnce ? Not anymore though...

------
feisal
everyblock ?

~~~
toppy
That's the first thought. Something more "useful" (application rather than
media site).

